# Creative Zen install queries



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

So I want to install my Creative Zen MP3 player so that I can use it with my Pioneer DEH 4800MP headunit. I think I just need monster RCA cables to do this unless I'm mistaken. Is there any method so that I can charge the player while it is hooked up to the headunit? Also the RCA setup will only allow me to select music from the player and not the headunit, correct?


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

anyone? That crutchfield guy would sure be helpful right around now...


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Creative Zen install queries (uglybaby)*

RCA cables will provide the audio connection you're looking for. I'm not familiar with the headunit that you're looking at, but as long as it has an aux input then you're good to go.
The Zen's don't have the best market support (I used to have one a few years ago). I don't know of any manufacturer that provides suppoort for them in their headunits.
A buch of decks have USB control which may work with your Zen.
Knowing which Zen you have would help to answer your question completely.


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks. I just wanted to verify that the RCA cables would work before I get everything ripped out. My headunit doesn't have a usb interface so that's pretty much that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (uglybaby)*

I think this might be your best bet.
Link to Pioneer to 3.5


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool! Thanks!


----------

